# pioneer elite fd 101



## lilryan (Jan 31, 2010)

hey guys. i just bought a pioneer elite fd 101. i am upgrading from a panny tc p50v10. do you think that was a good move. also, will the calibration settings on cnet for the fd 111 work with my monitor. i think they are basically the same display with a more stringent quality control on the signature series.

thanks
ryan


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If you want some starting point for settings, go to tweaktv.com. These guys are pros and have experience with many sets. Then get a good test disk like DVE and learn how to adjust your set visually to optimize the image.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Not only do I think it's a good idea, I just bought one myself!


----------



## Michael Osadciw (Apr 4, 2009)

great upgrade!! blacks are far better on the ELITE and that = greater contrast ratio which are both major priorities to get a good picture! No, the settings on a PRO-111 will not work with a PRO-101. Settings don't even work within the same product model number. You are best getting a video setup disc and finding what works best with your equipement in your room.


----------



## MoneySeat (Nov 15, 2010)

Michael is totally right. All calibration settings are for each individual set. I've got a PRO-111FD and love it. I did have it professionally calibrated when it was delivered for about $300 (part of the setup fee). There was visually noticeable difference in color - way better after tweaking. Plus the light sensor keeps it tuned perfectly to conditions. It's been running perfectly since I got it last year, but just moved to a smaller house and not sure if I'll keep it.


----------



## lilryan (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks for the input guys. i have not found a person in my area to perform the calibration. any suggestions would be appreciated. i live in the kansas city, ks area.


----------



## MoneySeat (Nov 15, 2010)

Ryan, have you tried looking up your local Magnolia Home Theater? They're in select Best Buy stores and were one of the original retailers of the Pioneer panel. Even if you don't have a MHT department locally, BB might still be able to offer the calibration through their installation team. They offer the calibration service for about $280-$300 (at least that's what it was last year from the MHT crew). In my area of Cleveland Ohio, there are about a dozen or more custom theater resellers/installers that can do this service as well. I'm sure Kansas City has it's fair share. Good luck.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

lilryan said:


> thanks for the input guys. i have not found a person in my area to perform the calibration. any suggestions would be appreciated. i live in the kansas city, ks area.


http://www.isfforum.com/sobi2/ISF-Forum-Calibrators/Americas/United-States/Kansas.html


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Shawn Byrne is in Kansas as well. 

Sound Advice is his company.


----------



## DeBo (Feb 14, 2010)

MoneySeat said:


> Michael is totally right. All calibration settings are for each individual set. I've got a PRO-111FD and love it. I did have it professionally calibrated when it was delivered for about $300 (part of the setup fee). There was visually noticeable difference in color - way better after tweaking. Plus the light sensor keeps it tuned perfectly to conditions. It's been running perfectly since I got it last year, but just moved to a smaller house and not sure if I'll keep it.


Just curious if you had the ISF Day and ISF Night modes activated and calibrated.


----------

